# Spiegelau has created a special IPA glass



## CamM (8/2/13)

In collaboration with Sierra Nevada and Dogfish Head it seems.



The rest of their glasses are pretty awesome (and actually really DO improve the beer!), looking forward to trying this one out.


----------



## slash22000 (8/2/13)

I had a look at ordering one from Sierra Nevada. $106 shipping for 1 glass to Australia. Not even joking. Try it yourself.

I'll stick with the Samuel Adams glasses, which I think are extraordinary, and you can get them for cheap as chips off eBay.


----------



## donburke (8/2/13)

fantastic glasses, i have the tall pilsner ones and the wheat, but i must say they are quite delicate and fragile


----------



## alien13 (8/2/13)

Postage from DFH is about $45 but for something like this you would probably be better off getting a group buy and going through a post forwarding website. I would definitely go post forwarding for just one glad though. 

I might see what kind of prices I'd looking at.


----------



## CamM (8/2/13)

alien13 said:


> Postage from DFH is about $45 but for something like this you would probably be better off getting a group buy and going through a post forwarding website. I would definitely go post forwarding for just one glad though.
> 
> I might see what kind of prices I'd looking at.


I'd be up for a couple as well if you can find a good deal.


----------



## koots (8/2/13)

if a bulk buy happens put me down for a couple. spent the arvo trying to find somewhere selling them with reasonable postage.


----------



## barls (8/2/13)

im sure i can convince the wife that i need one or two if it eventuates.
might send an email now to someone i know in the company


----------



## Samuel Adams (8/2/13)

Would love a couple of these for my collection !



slash22000 said:


> I had a look at ordering one from Sierra Nevada. $106 shipping for 1 glass to Australia. Not even joking. Try it yourself.
> 
> I'll stick with the Samuel Adams glasses, which I think are extraordinary, and you can get them for cheap as chips off eBay.


I can't find SA glasses for less than $30 each (posted) on ebay, what did you pay ?


----------



## alien13 (8/2/13)

DFH


barls said:


> might send an email now to someone i know in the company


Sounds good. Will be looking forward to seeing how you go. 

As for me, the cheapest so far for one glass posted is going to be $36.94. That's to a regional SA area as well. Quite a big difference from the previously mentioned prices but still high. Not sure how much postage for multiple items will be but I'll check that out next.


----------



## slash22000 (8/2/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Would love a couple of these for my collection !
> 
> 
> I can't find SA glasses for less than $30 each (posted) on ebay, what did you pay ?


Recently (December 2012) I bought a set of two for $35 including shipping. eBay.


----------



## Spiesy (9/2/13)

does nobody distribute these in Australia?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/13)

I've bought various spiegelau glasses from Myer before, & I'm sure there are other stores which regularly stock their glasses. Why not send an email to spiegelau's Australian distro to see if they are planning on sending them here? 

http://www.spiegelau.com/service/internationaldistribution/
http://www.riedelglass.com.au/contacts/


----------



## barls (9/2/13)

Spiesy said:


> does nobody distribute these in Australia?


hence why i sent an email to the one that does all the glass tastings.
ill let you all know once i get a reply.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/2/13)

I would get a half dozen if there was a bulk buy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/13)

I just emailed speigelau's Australian distributer asking if there are plans to distribute them here.


----------



## bruce86 (10/2/13)

im also very keen on getting one of these was messing around trying to find a quote on getting shipped from the dfh site but it kept returning back an error.


----------



## pmash (10/2/13)

Maybe we can hope that one of our craft beer outlets like Slowbeer or Purvis Cellars ( for instance, in Victoria ) will put in a bulk order !

'Cos I really want a few


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/2/13)

good news everybody:



> Hi Liam,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...


----------



## jammer (11/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> good news everybody:


Nice work!


----------



## alien13 (11/2/13)

That's good to hear! Will be interesting to see how the prices compare to the american sites.

If anyone does decide that they can't wait another 4 months, be sure to post photos and details about it  (I'll definitely do it if I can't control myself).

Thanks for looking into it Liam_snorkel!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/2/13)

alien13 said:


> That's good to hear! Will be interesting to see how the prices compare to the american sites.


well going by the price difference (of various other glasses) between http://www.riedelglass.com.au/ and http://www.riedelusa.net/ I would expect $29.90 AUD for a box of two.


----------



## alien13 (11/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I would expect $29.90 AUD for a box of two.


I was expecting about $15/glass. That's pretty good value. A test postage works out to $13.52 for me, which would bring it up to $43.52. I got quoted $36.94 for 1 glass shipped to me. So the value is pretty good, assuming they are going to be sold around that mark.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## pmash (16/2/13)

$24.90 for a box of two. Pre orders now for delivery in May in Oz. Follow the links from the above posts.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/2/13)

You're looking at the US website mate.. The first link is the AU site.

I didnt think id have to spell it out, but I suppose I should have been more clear with my original post:

The glasses are listed for $24.90 USD on the US site. 

A number of other glasses which are listed for the same price on the US site, are ALSO listen on the AU site for $29.90 AUD. 

So, if they keep with the same pricing structure, that's what we can expect to pay.


----------



## mondestrunken (19/2/13)

donburke said:


> fantastic glasses, i have the tall pilsner ones and the wheat, but i must say they are quite delicate and fragile


The wheat beer glasses are great. But it nearly makes me cry pouring a 345mL bottle and it only comes about 1/3 of the way up the glass.


----------



## brad81 (19/2/13)

http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Brands/Spiegelau

Shipping is free if you spend over $100. Pretty quick with delivery too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/13)

pre-orders available from the Australia speigelau distributer:

http://www.riedelglass.com.au/frontcategories/most-popular/beer-classics-ipa-glass.html

$29.95 for a box of two. Avilable June.


----------



## barls (19/2/13)

bulk buy peoples?


----------



## Doubleplugga (24/2/13)

Well my Sierra Nevad IPA glasses arrived today. Nice looking glasses but the glass is not as thick as i thought it would be. Will have to be careful after a few refills!!
Not sure if you can make it out in the photos but there is a hop flower etched into the bottom, nice touch. Cant wait to try them out.


----------



## alien13 (25/2/13)

Doubleplugga said:


> Well my Sierra Nevad IPA glasses arrived today. Nice looking glasses but the glass is not as thick as i thought it would be. Will have to be careful after a few refills!!
> Not sure if you can make it out in the photos but there is a hop flower etched into the bottom, nice touch. Cant wait to try them out.


Very nice Doubleplugga! Did you go directly through the Sierra site or?


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/2/13)

Yeah mate through the SN site, they have a gift shop online. I wanted the Dogfish Head ones but was having dramas with their website due to the fact that I was getting the glasses delivered to a US address but my billing address was in Aus. SN didn't seem to be bothered by it!! 2 glasses delivered was around 31 dollars Aus mate.


----------



## tiprya (25/2/13)

The 'designed for IPA' story is a load of bollucks:
http://beerblog.genx40.com/archive/2013/february/nowtheresaside


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/13)

lol.

so they've bumped the red/white glass up to a full pint and given it an etched bottom.


----------



## felten (25/2/13)

Wine glasses are already designed to boost aromatics, makes sense that they would use the same design. Though they did masturbate the facts a little in their advert.

ed. The IPA glasses hold twice the volume and are 20 bucks cheaper than the champagne glasses too.


----------



## Batz (25/2/13)

A little :icon_offtopic: but look what I scored.

Five _Palm_ Belguim beer glasses...$10.00..that's $2.00 each :lol: Gotta love op shops.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/13)

felten said:


> ed. The IPA glasses hold twice the volume and are 20 bucks cheaper than the champagne glasses too.


I think you might be looking at a different glass. this is the o-riedel one: http://www.riedel.com/collections/glass-collections/d/o-riedel/red-white-1/

It holds 490ml (compared to 540ml for the IPA glass). They are dearer though.


----------



## felten (25/2/13)

They don't seem to be available from the AU site, just these http://www.riedelglass.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=0414/08

ed; I was redirected there from the riedel.com link via the shopping cart icon, just noticed they're a different design anyway :\


----------



## Florian (25/2/13)

From the Riedelglass website:

Spiegelau has discovered that every style of beer has its own balance of characteristics. Unless the shape of the glass is matched to the style, the flavours and aromas will be lost instantly.

I'm all for using appropriate glassware, but that second sentence is an absolute load of rubbish!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/13)

this is the only Aussie site I can find with them (not the IPA glasses) for sale. $60 for three + $10 shipping
http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Barware/Wine-Glass/Riedel-O-Series-Red-or-White-Wine-Glass-3pc-Set


----------



## barls (5/4/13)

just ordered mine from riedel, dont have time to run a bulk buy though. happy to pass on a contact though if someone wants to run it.




Florian said:


> From the Riedelglass website:
> 
> Spiegelau has discovered that every style of beer has its own balance of characteristics. Unless the shape of the glass is matched to the style, the flavours and aromas will be lost instantly.
> 
> I'm all for using appropriate glassware, but that second sentence is an absolute load of rubbish!


i suggest that you go along to one of their glass tastings then and see for yourself.

from the australian website
http://www.riedelglass.com.au/catalog/product/view/id/1139/s/beer-classics-ipa-glass/category/3/


----------



## bum (5/4/13)

Surely he'd learn more by pouring an IPA into the "wrong" glass and see if all trace of flavour and aroma is obliterated as per the original claim?

I suspect he may have already disproven the claim once or twice already.


----------



## Salt (31/7/13)

Doubleplugga said:


> Well my Sierra Nevad IPA glasses arrived today. Nice looking glasses but the glass is not as thick as i thought it would be. Will have to be careful after a few refills!!
> Not sure if you can make it out in the photos but there is a hop flower etched into the bottom, nice touch. Cant wait to try them out.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...looking at getting a couple of these glasses when at the Beervana festival in Wellington. I have also read that quite a few people have commented on them being quite thin. Are they much thinner than a decent Red Wine glass? I tend to drink my beer from Red Wine Glasses in most cases anyways so dont mind the fine glass. Just interested to hear a bit more from your experience. Cheers


----------



## Florian (31/7/13)

Check out reviews on Amazon and the like. They seem to be extremely thin around the lip, wouldn't deter me from getting them though. 

EDIT: You sure you will get them at beervana?


----------



## barls (31/7/13)

getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## tazman1967 (31/7/13)

Same here Barls.. I got the pack at QHBC, now ill have the set. Visitors can use my Headmasters..LOL


----------



## Kranky (31/7/13)

Where are you getting the glasses at Beervana? I'm going and if I can get a few there I will.

As for the thinness of the glass - I own a lot of Reidel glasses and they are all very thin. You have to be careful how you wash them, hand wash only, wash them very gently and they will last for years. In the 10 years I've been using them I can say 90% of the breakages have been women washing them up = so do it yourself and you're good!


----------



## barls (31/7/13)

i ordered direct. only way to do it.


----------



## kenlock (24/8/13)

I've received mine, and been using them in the last couple of weeks. My observations are they appear to keep the head a little longer, and a can detect a subtle improvement in the distribution of aroma. This is based on drinking SNPA and LCPA from them, which is obviously not the intednded style of beer.

How have others found them?


----------

